# 1997 2.0 vw performance parts



## foreverfaster (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm looking for performance parts for 1997 vw golf 2.0 w/ auto trans.

I'm interested in heads, cams, intake and exhaust to start... anything to maximize the hp out put of this engine. 
plan is to build for racing.. any info would be great..
I can also be reached at [email protected] subject VW performance.. 

thanks


----------



## Mk1Racer (Apr 16, 1999)

Figure out what the rules are for where you want to race it before you start throwing parts at it.


----------



## Idkyet (Jul 12, 2014)

Techtonics tunning.

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdub4Life99 (Nov 11, 2012)

The stock auto trans is not very good at all...A manual would be better and more fun for a 97... I got my old 2.0l mk3 jetta to get to 120whp so i could steer you in the right direction but i don't have any parts left from it sorry.


----------

